# The Walking Dead Series



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2012)

*The Walking Dead* 

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/87/The_Walking_Dead_Telltale_Logo.png

An episodic role-playing adventure game based on Robert Kirkman's The Walking Dead comic book series.

Platform: iOS, Mac OS X, Microsoft Windows, PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360
Developer: Telltale Games

The Walking Dead is a point-and-click adventure game, played from a third-person perspective, which uses an element of player choice in determining plot events. The player can examine and interact with characters and items. Quick time events are used for particular action scenes.

This is 5 episode game..& only 2 episodes are released so far.

*Episode 1: A New Day
Episode 2: Starved for Help
Episode 3: Long Road Ahead
Episode 4: Around Every Corner
Episode 5: No Time Left*

*www.thunderboltgames.com/s/img600/thewalkingdeadepisode1pc.jpg

*i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g350/acronkyoung/The-Walking-Dead-iPad-Banner.png

*pc.mmgn.com/Lib/Images/reviews/Normal/The-Walking-Dead-Episode-1-Review-1084832.jpg



I have played the Episode 1 on PC...and believe me its the best point & shoot 3rd person game horror game I've ever played
Graphics is cell-shaded..but good detailing on characters,their postures & expressions...
the most impressive is the dialogue script..its so immerse and also the sound effect which is excellent

once you start the playing this game,you won't get up before finishing it (which I did within 4hrs).
and also this has 5 tough decisions to make which effects the story of the game.


Rating: 10/10


----------



## gameranand (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

Visuals arn't bad either.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

Episode 2 is more badass , violent . Cant wait for episode 3 .


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*



gameranand said:


> Visuals arn't bad either.



its a mind blowing game...once u start playing it u will know
the most excellent is the dialogues & character expressions looks so amazing..
also this game is gory


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

i am a fan of the original series and cant wait for the new season. however Zangetsu can you tell me how much is the cost on ios. i want to get it for my ipod, but will i be charged for every chapter separately or its just a one off charge??


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*



samudragupta said:


> Zangetsu can you tell me how much is the cost on ios. i want to get it for my ipod, but will i be charged for every chapter separately or its just a one off charge??



$4.99.
u will have to buy each new chapter whenever it releases....


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*



Zangetsu said:


> $4.99.
> u will have to buy each new chapter whenever it releases....


God damnn that is $24.99 for all 5 chapters.... that comes to 1400 Indian rupees... how much is the pc version bro?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

^it is same 4.99

Good new Part 3 is releasing 

Telltale Games releasing The Walking Dead: Episode 3


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

2nd episode was bloody awesome. Reminded me of The Road, I Saw the Devil and Book of Eli scene.


Spoiler



Was their a way to save Daug getting killed by Lilly's gun


----------



## ratzee199 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*



Faun said:


> 2nd episode was bloody awesome. Reminded me of The Road, I Saw the Devil and Book of Eli scene.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Even I am thinking so...how can I save him?..
I will play the game from beginning two or three times more to test different decisions...choices to see how it comes out. Currently playing the Railway chapter...

SPOILER: Lily went with the RV


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

Good comic book or TV adaptation. Brings the real lonely feeling from the TV series nicely. Show's even better. Highly recommended.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

^Oh yeah...when I looked at the screenshots.. I thought it would be an average game to play
but after playing the Episode 1...I was like 'wow' what an awesome game it is...& also the next episode trailer at the end is more gripping


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*



ratzee199 said:


> Even I am thinking so...how can I save him?..
> I will play the game from beginning two or three times more to test different decisions...choices to see how it comes out. Currently playing the Railway chapter...



I think it's not possible to save him. Glad that I saved him in the first decision making itself because I liked his skill-set which actually proved quite useful later.

This time I am inclined to side with Lilly. Lets see what happens.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

^This game has got an excellent replay value


----------



## gameranand (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

With so many different branches it surely does have replay value.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*



gameranand said:


> With so many different branches it surely does have replay value.


Have u started playing it?


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

Completed chapter 3. Glad that the choice at the end didn't matter. I went for the woman.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

Episode 4 release 

Telltale to release The Walking Dead: Episode 3 this week


----------



## iittopper (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

cant wait to play episode 4 !! man episode 3 was too emotional !!


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

Completed episode 4, turned into a thriller movie now. Much more action.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

Completed epi 4. Got everyone to come along with me B-) |m|

Sad about the thing which happened at the end though(not saying what because of spoilers). :\
I hope episode 5 is huge  It would be a shame when I complete this game. Its so frigging epic.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

Completed Episode 2....awesome episode..
next is Episode 3


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

^^Episode 2 is still the best.


----------



## TheLetterD (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

What are the system requirements for the PC version and where can I get it?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

Completed Episode 3 its so far the longest episode (8 chapters)...had some emotional/sad moments




Spoiler



I didn't like Carley being killed (bcoz of that I left Lilly on the middle of the road
& also Kenny's family death scene 





TheLetterD said:


> What are the system requirements for the PC version and where can I get it?



Its not that resource hungry...should run well on old gen cards...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

Completed Episode 4
excellent story progress...it also has some emo moments...


----------



## Jripper (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

When is epi 5 coming out?

And I hear there will be a season 2?  Awesome news if thats true.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

No Time Left was intense. Oh Ben !  Kenny tried. And why Lee ?

Waiting for next installment.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

This sure is game of the year for me . Only few games have made me almost cry , this is one of them ( especially episode 3) .


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*



iittopper said:


> This sure is game of the year for me . Only few games have made me* almost cry , this is one of them ( especially episode 3) .*


which I posted above #25 as spoiler


----------



## Jripper (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

Episode 5 was awesome. This was an epic,simply put. No time left,though short, was so thrilling. And the end result. oh..jeez :\
And the cutscene after the credits. Can't wait for season 2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

^Episode 5 released??


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*



Zangetsu said:


> ^Episode 5 released??



yup. you are late.


----------



## ratzee199 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

Why LEE???WHY???

GOTY material...one hell of a game...moral choices...and a reflection of our innerself as well...
great game....waitin for the Season 2...


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

Superb Episode 5...
but was the shortest of all...
bad moments


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8345/8237050689_ca135b03bf_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8344/8238118698_745398fa61_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8205/8237048359_1923b4a302_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8485/8238114988_9f7af36d18_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8345/8237044473_bd9710c604_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8206/8237044161_7fde177a7a_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8057/8237043913_226eb895aa_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8347/8238111422_1a7fe073d2_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8063/8237042427_1194be2157_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8203/8238109820_e6852e0125_z.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

woohoo..good news for WD fans

The Walking Dead wins game of the year award at Spike VGAs


----------



## Jripper (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

^ Totally deserved it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

*Good news*

Update: Telltale Games announces autumn 2013 release for Walking Dead season 2


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

Good news indeed. Thanks for sharing, really liked this game.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

I saw videos in YouTube and i already got the game will play.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*



kapilove77 said:


> I saw videos in YouTube and i already got the game will play.



Worth your time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*



kapilove77 said:


> I saw videos in YouTube and i already got the game will play.



yeah..this is GOTY & must play


----------



## IndianRambo (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

bought this game today on steam offer. any tips to play.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

^ Install and play  And try to keep people happy in the game and on your side


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*



IndianRambo said:


> bought this game today on steam offer. any tips to play.



choices defines the outcomes in this game & each episode is related on previous one...so choose wisely


----------



## IndianRambo (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

is there anyone i have to protect in this game. how about health, it generate itself or first aid pack.
ps: only horror genre i have played is LFD 1&2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*



IndianRambo said:


> is there anyone i have to protect in this game. how about health, it generate itself or first aid pack.
> ps: only horror genre i have played is LFD 1&2.



there is no Health/First-Aid Pack in this game...just play it once & get addicted to it.


----------



## IndianRambo (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

^^thank u


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

Yeah real awesome game for sure and the best part are the choices that will actually change the outcome.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: The Walking Dead Series Discussion Thread*

Good news..

before Season 2 release a new DLC is there 

400 Days DLC for The Walking Dead spotted in Steam's database


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2013)

and we got a trailer now get ready for July release

The Walking Dead to get the '400 Days' DLC in July


----------



## rst (Jul 13, 2013)

completed walking dead 400 days
Nice game


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 14, 2013)

Finished the three seasons today, starting from 2 days ago. Felt like a drug addiction. I'll give this game a shot some time later.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2013)

Currently in ep 2. This game is brilliant and has an engrossing story and movie like feel. No wonder it received 80 game of the year awards.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2013)

The strongest part of the game is story itself.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 16, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Currently in ep 2. This game is brilliant and has an engrossing story and movie like feel. No wonder it received 80 game of the year awards.



You're just getting started. Many very difficult decisions will be need to be made in the later EPs. Loved every episode of the game.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 17, 2013)

Completed all the episodes. Man what can i say.......This is by far the most emotional game i've ever played. The script is nothing less than brilliant.
Wonderful voice acting by almost all characters and each one has their own set of attributes.

The show case of emotions, even for a water color styled game, just shows the talent of the amazing crew of "Telltale games". They achieved something extraordinary with this title.
The last sequence was very emotional and made me shed a tear.Lee and Clementine's bond is meticulously showcased. Games like this are indeed a work of art.
Even the QTE haters are going to like this game because this completely based on the same. This game is the proof that what a highly presented content and powerful storytelling can do, even to 
an interactive content.

Those GOTY awards it received are totally worth it. This game deserves even more.

Can't wait for season 2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2013)

when I first spotted this game on itunes for iOS (screenies looked nice) after that came to know PC version is also available (nice)..
the Episode 1: opening scene with cop driver is superb


----------



## vickybat (Jul 17, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Finished the three seasons today, starting from 2 days ago. Felt like a drug addiction. I'll give this game a shot some time later.



Cyborg i've completed all the episodes of season 1 and words cannot describe the experience. By far the best emotional experience in a game for me, and this game deserved all the GOTY awards.

Wanting to start 400 days and heard from Zangetsu that you've finished it. How is it mate? Is it as good as season 1?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Cyborg i've completed all the episodes of season 1 and words cannot describe the experience. By far the best emotional experience in a game for me, and this game deserved all the GOTY awards.
> 
> Wanting to start 400 days and heard from Zangetsu that you've finished it. How is it mate? Is it as good as season 1?



Oh boy, looks like WD is your new GF. You just can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Oh boy, looks like WD is your new GF. You just can't stop thinking about it.



Haha  Seems like it. Man i've never played something like this before. You know a zombie game finally gave me the same feeling as resident evil 3 did back in 1999.
The sense of uncertainty and tension was always there in both games ( much more in walking dead). Kudos to the developers of such a masterpiece and pure work of art.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah the game is real treat for sure for story lovers like you and me. Last game that I liked because of story was Witcher series and DAO.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2013)

vicky is going gaga over WD (walking dead)... addicted to it emotionally


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> vicky is going gaga over WD (walking dead)... addicted to it emotionally



What a Newb.


----------



## rst (Jul 17, 2013)

"walking dead 400 days" has 5 different characters(3 men,2 women).
 So in this game,you have opportunity to play as different characters and understand their story
 these 5 stories are short(so that total total length of game is similar to walking dead 1)

I liked the story of WD 400 days
As there are 5 stories in comparison to single story of walking dead 1
So I think emotional part is slightly less than walking dead 1


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2013)

rst said:


> "walking dead 400 days" has 5 different characters(3 men,2 women).
> So in this game,you have opportunity to play as different characters and understand their story
> these 5 stories are short(so that total total length of game is similar to walking dead 1)
> 
> ...



The more you offer lesser is the quality. 
With some exceptions of course.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 18, 2013)

is there going to be any sequel to it... i am playing this game on my ipod 5th gen... i love the story and screenplay is also excellent!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> is there going to be any sequel to it... i am playing this game on my ipod 5th gen... i love the story and screenplay is also excellent!!!



yes next sequence is there..read previous posts


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 15, 2013)

400 Days was Awesome. I liked it more than the original Walking Dead season 1. This was fast, not monotonous, and felt.... I dont know... it felt so awesome.


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 16, 2013)

I just started playing Walking Dead Episode 1


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2014)

Am late to the party. Started last week only. 

Btw, Game Review: First episode in 'The Walking Dead: Season 2' off to slow but promising start


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 6, 2014)

its an awesome game series.....


----------



## bippukt (Jan 6, 2014)

Finished Season 1 Episode 1. Waiting to get some free time to play the next few episodes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 21, 2014)

*Update:* 
Season 2 : Episode 1 is Released on December 17, 2013 !!!!

Anybody playing it?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2014)

Just started S1E1
Reached to the point where we have to save 1 of those 



Spoiler



a kid named Duck and a guy in hi slate teens


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 21, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> *Update:*
> Season 2 : Episode 1 is Released on December 17, 2013 !!!!
> 
> Anybody playing it?



Completed it. Will not play any further episodes until complete season is released.


----------



## rst (Jan 22, 2014)

Started walking dead Season 2 : Episode 1


----------

